# plumbing manifold



## pamlico (May 13, 2011)

Anyone have advice on the use of a manabolic manifold for water distribution. I've never used one, but I want to try one on my own residence before moving on to a business setting. Which is better compression supply or crimp supply?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

try this. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You sure are willing to go the extra mile for your customers.....
How is your residence piped currently....?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Airgap said:


> You sure are willing to go the extra mile for your customers.....
> How is your residence piped currently....?


I dont think I would repipe my house just to see if a product works or not. But I am willing to test different beers, especially micro brewed ones.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

if he realy wanted to be helpfull he can use a manabolic manifold for water distribution in his house half compression supply and half crimp supply and tell us which is better and why


----------



## pamlico (May 13, 2011)

Thanks fellows, I feel so nurtured by the professional advice.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Diy idiot.....

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------

